# Fahrenheit Endurance Install



## DexterDay (Nov 21, 2011)

I have finally decided to install the furnace in the basement. Was going to sell it after installing a Englander 30-NC woodstove this Fall. But after much debate, it is decided.. Its going in..

Drove to Kinsman Stoves and got my 4" venting Yesterday morning. Always a pleasure at Erics shop. Got to see the new CAB -50 heatilator. Its not just a BBB like the Big E or other models like that. It actually a good looking stove. Great looking flame and great heat output..

Anyways.... I got a good start this morning. Got the furnace downstairs and everything marked and lined up. I did not buy a thimble, as I am going through cinder block. Just as I was getting in the Groove... I received a phone call from my local hardware store (I was just there and rented an appliances dolly). They called to inform me I won there raffle. The raffle was for a Husqvarna chainsaw w/ hard case, bar oil, mix oil, and 2 hats. I was so happy I won.. Even though I have a fee chainsaws. You can never have to many. Drove up, returned dolly and had to do a Photo shoot. So...... 

I didnt get much done. But it has begun. After some more measuring,  I dont think I am going to use the duct work that I received with it. Going to call the Company that installed the New Trane furnace and all new ductwork a few yrs back. 

So this will be an ongoing thread and I will try and post a bunch of pics. I did the woodstove install and was pretty thorough with it. That way when someone searches for the Fahrenheit, they receive some of the info they are looking for. The ductwork may take a week or 2. As I have yet to contact the company. Until it made it to the basement, I thought what I had would work. 

Here are a few pics. Just of the furnace sitting in its place. The idea is it will pull the hot air from the woodstove and circulate it throughout the upstairs. As its kinda hard now. If its above 40*, the woodstove can handle the duties. 

Sorry to keep rambling. So excited about winning. Seems like I never win anything. Oh won a Ipod touch at my Christmas Party last night too.... Stoked

More posts and pics to follow in the coming days/weeks. I want to done right and for the deal I got on it. I can stand to spend a few extra bucks on a Good install... And the Avatar to return to a Pellet Fire, rather than the Wood Eater...
Also a Pic of the Trane LP furnace thats going on yr 4 unused (once in Fall and Spring to make sure the burners work) still need the blpwer for A/C, but no heat needed.

Im good without Propane... Thank you very much. 2yrs and still about 50% in the tank. Used to use 3-4 tanks a yr ($3,800) now one tank every 3-4 yrs (still cook food with LP)


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, Dexter!  You are the man.  I will be looking forward to the progress, as I very much enjoyed the NC 30 install.

By the way, how cold does your basement get if you don't have the stove going? 

And what type of finish did you use on the concrete floors?  they are looking really good.  I want mine to look like that one day.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 21, 2011)

Well you got the pic part right, but technically it hasn't happened yet.  :lol:


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 21, 2011)

I will be following this thread closely . And by the way, congrats on winning those cool toys.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 21, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops... I guess I can change it. Till its truley "finished". But it has started. Although not finished. And that much "has happened"! LOL


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 21, 2011)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> Wow, Dexter!  You are the man.  I will be looking forward to the progress, as I very much enjoyed the NC 30 install.
> 
> By the way, how cold does your basement get if you don't have the stove going?
> 
> And what type of finish did you use on the concrete floors?  they are looking really good.  I want mine to look like that one day.



Basement stays about 60* with no heat. The 30-NC can get it to 90* real quick..

I will try to be as thorough as the Woodstove install. 

As for the floors, its 2 layers of Battleship grey paint. Just regular paint. Last coat was 2 yrs ago. So it dont look to bad. The light shines and makes it look better than what it is....... Hoping to finish that part of the basement this Winter... Thats the plan with my "Winter inside time"....


----------



## smoke show (Nov 21, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Oops... I guess I can change it. Till its truley "finished". But it has started. Although not finished. And that much "has happened"! LOL



 :lol:  :lol:  ;-)


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by.  I enjoyed a couple of the Great Lakes you left, thanks.  Congrats on the saw.  

Thanks again
Eric


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice picts dex, Puppy dog has a look of "Oh No, Not another one of those contraptions that makes noise!"

I tried something with my wood eater. Once the basement was warm I hotwired the convection blower on the Omega to force the heat upstairs. Worked pretty well, Sucked all the heat out of the basement and pushed it upstairs. Just a trial in case I run out of pellets, Like that will ever happen! ;-)

Keep us posted!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 21, 2011)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]Thanks for stopping by.  I enjoyed a couple of the Great Lakes you left, thanks.  Congrats on the saw.
> 
> Thanks again
> Eric



Thank you Eric. Your prices cant be beat! Always a pleasure....

Jay.... The Fahrenheit has a manual switch on it. So the fan can run without the furnace running or at your desired on and off temps. Wont get much time tonight or tomorrow to work on it. Kids keep me pretty busy.


----------



## DonD (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like a great plan. You have got me thinking - it would be nice to supplement my stove with some warm air to the rest of the house. I like the way they show it hooked in parallel with an existing furnace. I have oil fired hot air so this would be ideal. What's something like that go for? I see a used on one Craig's for $2600...


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked mine up for $2,000. The guy thought it was broken. Wasnt heating real well. 

It was completely plugged up. 5 tons and nothing but firebox vacuuming. Came with ductwork to hook into my existing HVAC (not using) and also a bunch of 3" pellet vent (not using / manual specifically states the use of 4"). So I have $2,371 in it right now. ($2,000 for furnace and $371 for vent)


Dealer by my house has a new one for about $4,000 (i think/maybe less).

I am hooking into my existing HVAC. Only way to go with a furnace. Although this model does have a plenum they sell that goes on top, to turn it into a freestanding unit.


Has a great auto clean system (little loud) and a hopper that holds a little over 100 lbs.

Pretty nice. Although the St. Criox Revolution and the Harman PF-100 are great units also..

Tried to do a little tonight. But got nowhere. My son has Boy Scouts tomorrow, so not much gonna get done then.. Hopefully Wednesday I will be blasting a hole in my block wall.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks good so far and Congrats on the winnings.  While your luck is good maybe you should play the lottery or something.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> Looks good so far and Congrats on the winnings.  While your luck is good maybe you should play the lottery or something.



Already did that.... My luck wasnt good enough. LOL!

Still have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 22, 2011)

Not to highjack the thread but I have a used Fahrenheit in the shop for sale.  email or call for more details.

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is the Damper set-up... There is a back-draft Damper for the Fahrenheit and when our new Trane furnace was installed (all new insulated ductwork also) after a house fire a few years back, they installed a few manual shut-off dampers. I still have to install the main trunk from the Fahrenheit to the North side main duct. I was going to have the installers of my trane do this, but I found the materials and it seems easy enough. I have done all my installs, along with a few friends and my fathers pellet stove. The dampers are there... And thats the hard part..


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 24, 2011)

Also laid down some brick pavers..  Our basement flooded a few yrs back. This is what ultimately led to our house fire. We went a few days without power a few days and our basement flooded. i left some candles in the basement to watch the water level and keep an eye on the New back-up pump (Ran continuos for 2 days). After falling asleep on the fold out bed in the couch (In front of our Pre-Fab fireplace/only heat source), we woke to a house full of smoke. One of my candles had burned down and it had lit the plywood bench it was on (Shame on me). 

Panic...... Never felt a feeling like that before in my life. Opening the basement door was just smoke and a large orange glow. 

Long story short... No candles lit in our home now.  And people wonder why I am quick to call out a Code violation.. Your home is a vulnerable aspect of your life. Losing that can be devistating. we had damage in the Tens of thousands of dollars. So I now try to keep anything off the floor down there. 

Having the battery back-up sump pump has saved me a few times since then....

Nothing to do with install really. Just had to rant. Not many here know about the fire.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 24, 2011)

I have blasted the hole in the wall tonight. I didnt have enough time to finish it before the kids went to bed (Dont want to make a lot of noise, as the Furnace is right under there rooms). 

I have 1.5" of clearance between the pipe and the top of the cinder block. Which is more than the Pipe Manuf suggests (by a 1/2").  I am still going to install a steel plate above the horizontal pellet vent. Even though the vent is about 4"-5" above the insulation, I am still Paranoid (You would understand if your home caught fire because of your own stupidity). 

So all I have to do is seal the Stove appliance adapter, then seal all joints, and finally install the steel plates I have made to "finish" the holes on the inside and outside. I have 2 plates that are about 8" x 8" and I have a 4.75" hole cut in them. It will look like a thimble once installed. Because I went through block and exceeded CTC I didnt buy a Thimble. 

More pics to come later.  Just trying to be as Thorough as possible. I cant wait till its all done. 

I have yet to burn 7 bags of pellets this year. There is a frost laying down tonight and the Quad has not kicked on yet. The woodstove on the basement does a pretty good job. It will kick on soon, but has not yet. Just now 70*. T-stat is set at 71* with a 3* swing.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh.... And the one last thing that may make a few people happy??? The return of the Fahrenheit Avatar. I have had the Woodstove going for the last 2 months. Tiss the reason I have not even burned 10 bags pf pellets. It was "New" to me. Now the Fahrenheit is in, I can finally bring it back. 

3 pellet stoves and a woodstove.... Pellet stove wins by majority. Wont change it, unless I find something online like j-takeman's or imacman's Avatar. 

Doesnt matter much to some. But it does for others.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 24, 2011)

Question about the setup; Is the 30 heating the basement and the furnace will heat the main flooring via ductwork and/or registers?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats on the saw...Is that a 455???   Hope you don't melt your house, your family must love to be hot!!  Nice looking dog too!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 24, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Question about the setup; Is the 30 heating the basement and the furnace will heat the main flooring via ductwork and/or registers?



I was originally getting the 30-NC for a back-up plan when the power failed. When we lose power bad things used to happen (i.e.-flood, fire, etc). And our Pre-fab fireplace was the only source of heat. We slept on the fold out couch and hung a blanket up in the hallway to keep the heat in the Living room/Kitchen area. 
I can use the 30 by itself till around 35* outside. That may still be because I am learning, the R-19 in the floor joists, or lack of a "Good Wood" to burn yet. All my Oak was cut this year. I have Ash (saving for the coldest), Elm, Silver maple, some Cherry, and 2 different types of pine. Burning mainly pine and silver maple.

As for the Fahrenheit. Yes, it will be tied into existing HVAC to blow throughout registers upstairs. It has a self cleaning mechanism that allows the stove to keep fire and.continue to produce heat, while it scrapes the burn pot. 

I should be done by this weekend. Turkey Day means I am going on a 2 hr car drive in a few minutes.  Wont be home till late, so no work done today. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Eat well, Drink well, and Nap..........

Eatonpcat- No, Its a 235 w/ a 16" bar. I currently have a 455 Rancher and love it. Although I use the 036 for almost everything. Thought about giving the saw I won to my Uncle. He has been burning wood for years and has no saw. Because of me, this is the 1st year he doeant have to buy wood (gave hime almost 2 cord and let him borrow my Saw and Splitter). 
I won the Saw from Farm & Home in Wellington. Had to do a "Photo Op" as they called it. Great people down there. Really like that place.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks good dex, Keep them coming!

Happy turkey day!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2011)

Because it was Thanksgiving today, I didnt get much done. We were in Youngstown at the In-laws all day. Got home about 7. So I had enough time to Fab up my Home made covers. To make it look like I have a Thimble. 

If I didnt do this, I would have to mortar or thinset the pipe in the wall. Now I can just use Tap-Con screws to hold the plates and then a small bead of silicone to seal.

I still need to run the Romex from the Main Circuit Breaker Panel to the Stove.  Also have to finish the HVAC. I bought a 7 day Programable T-stat from Lowes (Hunter brand/All touch screen). Still need to run the wires for it.

I only got today off. I have to work tomorrow and the weekend straight through to next weekend (Bummer). So this may take a little longer than Id like. But its Progress. Something I was not making before.

Still need to paint and drill holes in the plates. But I got something done. As long as I do a little everyday..........


----------



## smoke show (Nov 25, 2011)

Hurry up!

call in sick.

your killing me waiting all this time.

j/k, looks great, keep the pics coming.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 26, 2011)

Mom and Dad had Thanksgiving at there house today because we were at the In-Laws yesterday. So I got there at 4 after work (Yes... I had to work today.. and tomorrow and Sunday and the rest of next week) and didnt leave until about 7. Got home at 7:30 and only had enough time to paint the "Thimble" and seal the vent and put the brace on at the top of the 90* before going horizontal.

I have 4 ft of Horizontal going out the house. Really only needed 3 ft. But the 2 Fahrenheits I have seen in action have a little black soot they leave behind. They both mainly burn Corn. And the vents are about the minimum away from the structure. One of them is facing the prevailing wind. So I wanted to be safe. Even though I am burning strictly pellets. I may one day burn corn. And 4' horz is within the Manufacturers specs. Also the 5 ft of vert should help a little. The horizontal also has at least 1/4" per ft. Over an inch of rise throughout.

Just have to run the dedicated power line to it tomorrow after work. Then I can fire it up (Not using an extension cord. As much as I wanted to tonight). After that. Its ductwork and wiring the T-stat and putting it upstairs in the hallway.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

Got the electrical line in. Also installed 2 other outlets while I was at it..

Surge protector on, makeshift thimble is now sealed and Tapcon'd into place. Had to seal the Simpson Pellet Vent Pro. My 3" on the Englander and on my Quad did not need it (seriously)... But its done (kinda). And best of all.........


ITS BURNING! I still have to Fab up the duct work. But I have it roasting right now in the basement. 

I can now relax for a day (oh wait.. I still have to work tomorrow). Well I guess I can sleep when I'm #ead.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

Took the burnpot out and cleaned everything real good before firing it up. Here are the components. Its 6 peices.

1. Pellet plate (what the pellets hit and scatter on)
2. Burn plate (what the fire burns on, while the pusher mechanism pushes the clinkers and ash out)
3. Pusher plate / also back of burn pot (what cleans the pot and opens the burn pot door/end of pot)
4. Front of pot / Door (also swings up when pusher cleans pot/ashes drop in ash pan)
5. And 6. Are the 2 sides of the burn pot. 

Pics are not in that order..


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet!

Thanks for the pictures and details, Dexter.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good...You should think about a whole house generator...I installed a Generac, but if Iwere to do it again, I would probably get a Kohler!  I know the power going out water problems very well...Along with my sump pump, I had to install a foundation pump. When I bought the pump, the guy asked me if I was trying to drain Lake Erie!

Pump is in this hole/well...


----------



## smoke show (Nov 27, 2011)

In my locale that romex needs to be in conduit to meet code.

just sayin.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 27, 2011)

u know sumtin like dis.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> In my locale that romex needs to be in conduit to meet code.
> 
> just sayin.



Uh Oh.... Code Police. Aint that my job buddy??  ;-P

Gonna have to check that out. Because there is another outlet for my Sump Pump that runs down the wall (pre-existing). 

As long as it was stapled in place every 18" was all I could find. Our township zoner/inspector should know. Nice lady (my buddies Mom). She should be coming out this week. 


Can I use the flex conduit? I know I have some of that.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> u know sumtin like dis.



Just has to be like that from the rafter? Correct? 

I could have mounted it in the rafter (lots of others up there for basement lighting) but I didnt want the cord going straight up and down.

Thats an easy fix. I am not an electrician by any means. But I can do standard electrical on a house and troubleshoot my trailer lights and ATV's. 

This is yet another reason I love this site. You learn something new all the time. That was something I completely overlooked. Thanks Smoke.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

Fixed. Stopped at the Hardware store and picked up a flex peice.

Just has to be encased. Thanks again Smoke.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 27, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Uh Oh.... Code Police. Aint that my job buddy??  ;-P



gotta keep the Squealers honest, no? :lol: 

couldn't have said it better myself:



			
				DexterDay said:
			
		

> Been battered for being the "Code Police" before.... but check local codes....
> 
> Do as you wish with your home. But I must do my part and tell it how it is.  Or depending on your inspectors or towns rules... Best to check 1st. In the event something were to happen or when you go to sell the home, there may be problems. Do it right the 1st time and have no worries.



Anyway looks good! that should do.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH!!..... ;-P 

Thats why its best to post pics of the install. Doesnt matter if you did it 100 times. The one time, something may be different. This time it was running a dedicated power line. The other outlets are in the rafters for better lighting (hope to get LED) and the one right before the furnace is for my Pellet sifter. So the vac can move back and forth (stove to sifter).

Thanks Smoke..... Just sayin


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Dex, Does that BX cable have a ground in it? And you'll need to put a strap on it as well. ;-) My code duty for the day! hehe

Your lucky my local code does not allow BX inside the dwellings anymore. Only allowed in garage's. So anything I attached to the concrete has to be in EMT. Also have to have everything in the basement on a GFI circuit. I had to temp a GFI outlet to get mine to pass. Stove didn't like the GFI so once they left it was pulled. shhhhh!


----------



## smoke show (Nov 28, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Dex, Does that BX cable have a ground in it? And you'll need to put a strap on it as well. ;-) My code duty for the day! hehe
> 
> Your lucky my local code does not allow BX inside the dwellings anymore. Only allowed in garage's. So anything I attached to the concrete has to be in EMT. Also have to have everything in the basement on a GFI circuit. I had to temp a GFI outlet to get mine to pass. Stove didn't like the GFI so once they left it was pulled. shhhhh!



I didn't say anything about a GFI cause he said he ran more then one outlet.

give the poor guy a break. :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Install looks nice and love the storage shed(from other post). Can't wait to see how you tie into to your existing duct work. ;-)

All eye's from now on!(that better smoke show?-hehe)

Edit:
Dex informed me the cable he used is actually flex conduit(not BX cable) that has romex inside it. Flex is considered EMT and this should pass code very easy! My mistake for thinking it was BX cable and I apologized! :red:


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I got it tied in. I tried it this past weekend and wasn't really happy with how I did it.

Went back and forth on whether to have the people who installed my LP Trane XV90 furnace, to install the duct for the Fahrenheit. I was worried that my insulated duct wasn't rated for 250*, which the Manual calls for. Finally did some research on Certainteed UltraDuct Gold and found out it is rated for 250*. So I cut my 10 hole and screwed all the pieces together.

Just wanted to do another trial run tonight before I seal everything up with High temp silicone and High temp tape. Started it about 8:00 p.m. and the house was 67*. Left the Quad off T-stat mode this morning so it would be cold when I got home (didn't work out to well/get to much solar gain). Been running for a little over an hour and its taken the entire house up to 72* in about an hour. Totally impressed. Even the Wife said she was. Our Master Bath has a duct in it, and she said upon walking in, it was like "A wave of heat". And its only on Level 2 of 5.

Still have to button everything up, but I think I am gonna enjoy it. The T-stat, wires, and light sealing are all that needs done. Also managed to put a clamp on the Hollow flex conduit that has the 12-3 Romex in it (Just for you Jay) 1 tap-con and it was done. Inspector (buddies Mom) didn't want to look at it till it was "Done". Gonna call her tomorrow and give her the good word. 

Please excuse the "dirty" basement. Wife came down when I was taking pics and told me to "At least clean up the mess before you show your Pellet people what you did"!..... Stuff is kinda scattered since I started this.  But clean-up will begin tomorrow. Along with sealing, wires, and T-stat...


----------



## GrahamInVa (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin' good.. And that is FAR from a dirty basement! Actually looks more like a MAN CAVE to me.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 6, 2011)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> Lookin' good.. And that is FAR from a dirty basement! Actually looks more like a MAN CAVE to me.  :coolsmirk:



It can't be a MAN CAVE as there are too many heating devices and not a single fridge for adult beverages.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually. The basement is 2,200 sq ft (same as upstairs) so you are seeing a small portion. There are mant tons of pellets a tool room...... The list goes on.

 The Fridge and Freezer are under the steps. Then there is the door to the actual "Man Cave". Has a Dart Board, Pool Table, Foose Ball Table, T.V., Radio, and 10 ft long custom built bar (by me) with a Glass top and Pics of friends, family, and good times underneath...

Never posted the Man Cave before.  That was another reason behind the woodstove. In the Winter I can have a heat source. Plenty to Drink Smokey. If your ever in the Neighborhood,  stop by. Plenty of Fun to be had by all.....


----------



## smoke show (Dec 6, 2011)

FOOSBALL!


----------



## smoke show (Dec 6, 2011)

that number 3 is the best part of the whole room.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> FOOSBALL!



Yep.... Your ever in Ohio, I will Kick your A$$! Or not. But we can have some beers and play pool. Best Beer in the world is made here in Cleveland. Great Lakes Brewing Co. "Christmas Ale". . . . . .  Just sayin!


----------



## smoke show (Dec 6, 2011)

If ur buying, its the best.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> If ur buying, its the best.



Its no wonder I have so many friends at work! If I buy, your my friend???? 

Then I still have no friends. ;-P.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can be pellet pals  ;-)


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough... Seems I dont have to many anyways. 

Couple Haters out there.... In your famous words. 


Just sayin....


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice Dex! No way that's dirty either. I am embarrassed to even take pictures of my basement. We have so much junk its pitiful! I need to do some 5S to tidy things up. Too many hobbies and lots of toys. Never grew up either!

Curious on how its gonna work for you. Mostly wondering how much radiant you'll get off it to warm the basement. Should be toasty upstairs. Planning on a stat?

Programmable can save some coin. I drop mine 4 degrees at night and about 6 to 8 during the day(counting on solar). Stoves off during these times and not eating pellets. But I have great heat rise and can afford to do so. Only thing I change is when temps drop below 20ÂºF at night, I switch the control to hi/lo and it lessens the heat loss. Still go to auto/off just before I leave for work in the am. I only do hi/lo when the bitter stuff comes around during weekdays. But don't want to jack your thread with my stuff. Just passing on tips for you. Just saying use it like a furnace if possible, May lesson your pellet consumption some? Worked for me anyway.

Did you hook up the return air?

Keep us posted! ;-)


----------



## mepellet (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Well I got it tied in. I tried it this past weekend and wasn't really happy with how I did it.
> 
> Went back and forth on whether to have the people who installed my LP Trane XV90 furnace, to install the duct for the Fahrenheit. I was worried that my insulated duct wasn't rated for 250*, which the Manual calls for. Finally did some research on Certainteed UltraDuct Gold and found out it is rated for 250*. So I cut my 10 hole and screwed all the pieces together.
> 
> ...



Looks nice!  I'm jealous of your HUGE DRY CLEAN basement!  Mine's small, wet, and cluttered...   Each time I go into my basement I'm always trying to rearrange things to figure out how to fit more pellets in!

I'm curious what the airflow is through that 10" supply duct?  Two 90's right off the unit will create a lot of static loss.   Do you have a fan curve for the supply fan? We can figure out what your airflow loss is with those 90's if you have the curve and a good description of the rest of the supply & return air paths.  I've never done it for a residential situation so it would be interesting.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

mepellet said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will post all the measurements when I get home this evening.

And yes Jay, I have a programmable T stat I bought. Not hooked up yet. Its a touch screen Hunter model from Lowes. Little pricey, but lots of features.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Also laid down some brick pavers..  Our basement flooded a few yrs back. This is what ultimately led to our house fire. We went a few days without power a few days and our basement flooded. i left some candles in the basement to watch the water level and keep an eye on the New back-up pump (Ran continuos for 2 days). After falling asleep on the fold out bed in the couch (In front of our Pre-Fab fireplace/only heat source), we woke to a house full of smoke. One of my candles had burned down and it had lit the plywood bench it was on (Shame on me).
> 
> Panic...... Never felt a feeling like that before in my life. Opening the basement door was just smoke and a large orange glow.
> 
> ...



this clarifies alot of your posts on safety and doing things right , for me
once you have something like this happen you never look at simple things the same
between my aircraft background and a similar incident, outside brush burning gone bad
you check double check and just dont do certain things anymore


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> And yes Jay, I have a programmable T stat I bought. Not hooked up yet. Its a touch screen Hunter model from Lowes. Little pricey, but lots of features.



Kind of figured you'd go all out there too! You must be tough to get gifts for? Man has everything you can think of and those you can't! ;-)


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 6, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just send the gift you were gonna get for Dex to me...I need lots of stuff!!   %-P


----------



## mepellet (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> mepellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The elbows look to be 1x radius with 4 sections correct? If so, assuming an airflow of 1000 cfm, (complete guess on my part) there's about 0.2" of static pressure just in those two elbows assuming even airflow in the cross section of the 10" duct. In a perfect world, a straight duct about three duct diameters in length is recommended after anything in the airstream that would disrupt the flow.  Examples in your system would be the fan in the stove or a duct fitting like an elbow. This is to allow the air to have a clean flow throughout the cross section. I can't think of a way to accurately determine the cfm loss unless we have a fan curve.   Nothing to worry about especially since you seem to be happy with how it turned out, but just got me curious anyways....  Got to admit, I am certainly jealous!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

I will most certainly listen to what you have to say. As I am feeding 6 registers upstairs and seem to have good flow.

It has a 800 CFM blower on it. There is a 36" section after the last of the 2 90*'s. Then it goes into the insulated Certainteed Duct. That runs almost the length of the house. Have dampers installed so it only feeds that one side. I will measure the main trunk that the registers feed off of later and post the measurements.

I am inpressed so far. Ran it on level 1 all night and kept the whole house about 72*. Granted it was onlu 36* for the Low outside, but not to bad in my book.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Dex, I am originally from Sandusky so I know what winter on the lake is like and I know that is why you have all those stoves. Lol. 
Do you have it tied in to the return air? Or just sucking in air where it sits?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

Right now it has no return. I run the woodstove in the basement and can easily get it 85* down there. So that furnace aids in moving the hot air. Only about 45 min from Sandusky. Lake effect snow sucks!!


Sandusky. Home of Cedar Point. The greatest theme park in the USA!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna nominate you to the Ohio Board of Tourism if you keep this up


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good Dex. Sweet setup. Curious to see how this thing does in the dead of winter during the real cold stuff. 

Ill be watching and listening.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Cedar point was right in my backyard when I was a kid. I havent been in 10 years probably.Still have a lot of family up there.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 7, 2011)

Mepellet- The house is 70 ft long. But the Main "Trunk" that the Fahrenheit feeds is just about 50' long. With 20' of it being 6" tall x 14" wide (actual 4" x 12") and the last 30' being 6" tall x 18" wide (actual 4" x 16"). Its Certainteed UltraDuct Gold. Its 1" thick on all sides (reason for actual internal duct size). 

2 of the ducts run right from the Main Trunk (registers above, with a 5 x 10 hole cut into main line). Then the other 4 ducts that lead off of the Main line are 5 ft long and what appears to be 4" or 5" diameter (Its also very insulated - its about 8" in diamter with insulation on them).  

6 ducts total - 2 in line and 4 with 5 ft 4" or 5" feed lines
50 ft of Main line (20 ft is 12" x 4" and last 30 ft is 16" x 4")
Fed from Fahrenheit with 10" duct - 90* off of furnace (8" of horizontal that houses the backdraft damper) then another 90* straight up with 32" of vertical before entering duct for house. 
800 CFM blower and getting 135* air temps in the trunk on the Furnace (32" vertical section has a small screw hole I'm stick thermocouple through)

Feels pretty good upstairs. Had my Sons Boy Scout meeting tonight. Sealed it up before I started this post. Damn it works good. Much better than I thought. Granted its only half the house, but the way the return air is, and the woodstove cooking too.... Whoa....

Hope your findings are not terrible. I was thinking of hooking the Cold air Return up, but with the heat from the woodstove available. Its seems stupid not to take advantage of all that hot air thats so hard to move upstairs.

And to the loose wires across the ducts,  (Jay-Smoke) the entire house is wired this way. Nothing drilled through the rafters. Asked about it when purchasing. Was told its legit. As long as the junction boxes are sealed. Its been that way for 17 yrs. When we had the fire, they had to replace all the insulation in-between the rafters, all the HVAC, and some of the electrical and plumbing. When they did all that, I think they made it look a little worse. But Insurance agent said it was A.O.K.... Just an FYI. I have looked into it because I thought it wasnt right. My little township out in Bo-Dunk Ohio dont care much about anythin???

Anyways. T-stat hook up tomorrow and then a little more sealing. Found where they half @$$ed some of the ducts feeding off the main line. Only heat taped where you can see. Top 6"-8" across, where you can see, has no tape and it blows the flame of my lighter out. As much as I like this, I hope it only gets better. Long Post.......


----------



## smoke show (Dec 7, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Long Post.......



Long thread.....

I thought maybe those loose wires were an old indian trick.  :lol: 

BTW  I'm calling dibs on the Fahrenheit.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Long post? I'd say took an hour to read it! ;-)

Looks good dex, Glad its working for you. Return air? I don't have it either. By the time the air gets back to my basement its cooler than the air upstairs. My return path is right by my drafty front door. Keeps that area warm as there isn't any duct there either! Nice convection loop for the whole house. Basement stays in the mid 60's which is fine for me. 

So if I ever hooked up a return? I'd have to have a tee with a damper or something I could open to allow heated basement air in. This way I could use the wood stove and do just what your doing. Suck the heat with the Omega's fan and force it upstairs. A back up JIC!

Your about done besides the stat. Are you going to run it like a furnace and set it back when away or sleeping?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay, I got the T-stat installed today... One problem. It doesn't work. I thought I had it hooked up correct, but I guess not. Its on the RH and W1, then there is a jumper wire from Rh and RCR (said to leave jumper in for 2 wire system).

Never used a regular t-stat for a Pellet stove.

Someone please correct where I have gone wrong. The furnace is set to T-stat (Was off and cold when I hooked it up) and the wires are hooked up internally.

Thanks for any thoughts. Its a touch screen hunter model. 7 Day programmable.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 9, 2011)

Did you turn the controller on the furnace on after hooking every thing up?

Then there is always the ever enjoyable break in the wire going to the t-stat issue.  Remove the wiring from the screws (or whatever) on the stat and twist them together.

Is the stat in heating mode and are all of the programming slots set to allow it to operate.  Then we have the is the temperature such that it should call for heat at all issue.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Did you turn the controller on the furnace on after hooking every thing up?
> 
> Then there is always the ever enjoyable break in the wire going to the t-stat issue.  Remove the wiring from the screws (or whatever) on the stat and twist them together.
> 
> Is the stat in heating mode and are all of the programming slots set to allow it to operate.  Then we have the is the temperature such that it should call for heat at all issue.



Yep. Furnace set in T-stat mode, cranked the temp to 90* on Thermostat. All looks good with the actual stat and wires. Im guessing that a 2 wire system is a 2 wire system (hooked up per operating instructions). 

The break in the wire could be possible. I was pretty gentle running it. Just bought it the other day. Its a standard 2 wire thermostat wire, sold at my local hardware store.

May try and twist the 2 wires that go into the T-stat and see of that will fire the furnace. If it does, I know its my wiring of the stat. If it doesnt, then its in the wire or something may be wrong with the terminals in the stove. Its about a 25' run of wire. 

Will check it out and post the results when I get home this evening. Try and post a pic of the wiring.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck Dex...No help for you, but you got my support!!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> Good luck Dex...No help for you, but you got my support!!



Thanks B.. Called around today looking for diffenent pellets. Reports (guy at work) of Hamers near Middlefield and then Old Dominion in Middlefield at TSC (I called to see if they had Hamers).
 Never burned either brand. Also there was a Hearth shop in Norwalk that had Appalations. Just throwing it out there in case you wanted to take a Drive one day..


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

hey dex, i have the same stat i think model # 44668 or 44660. just hooked it up 2 months ago. you dont need the jumper for pellet stoves just go to RH and W/B. does it call for heat? should be a little flame next to the word heat.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

bigdaddyste said:
			
		

> hey dex, i have the same stat i think model # 44668 or 44660. just hooked it up 2 months ago. you dont need the jumper for pellet stoves just go to RH and W/B. does it call for heat? should be a little flame next to the word heat.



Its a 44860. Pretty nice unit. Just getting home, but taking the Wife out to Dinner. So all testing will be put on hold. 

So remove the jumper?? Roger. Will try that when I return. Parents are gonna watch the kids for a few hours. 1st time in forever we have went out alone. Gonna be nice.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

Have fun! I think that your Pellets will be jealous  :cheese:


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

bigdaddyste said:
			
		

> Have fun! I think that your Pellets will be jealous  :cheese:



Before I walked out the door, I gave the pellets in the Quad a good rub down and told them I will miss them and be back ASAP... ;-P

Thanks... I hope this works. How do you like that stat. I opted to drop more cash on it, because of all the features. (Daily programming at 4 different times, swing adj, Temp calibration, "Locking" feature to keep the Wife from turning it up, touch screen, etc) Seems to be a nice unit. For what it cost, it better work! LOL


----------



## smoke show (Dec 9, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Parents are gonna watch the kids for a few hours.



U ain't gettin nuttin dun cept sum  :kiss:  :kiss: 

 :lol:


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;-P Yep


----------



## mepellet (Dec 10, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're checking hearth.com while on your date night?!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 10, 2011)

mepellet said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was at my Parents house. Meeting the Wife there. Just leaving there now. Had a nice dinner and I had a few drinks (Wife was DD- We take turns when we go out)

 Talked to the Ol Man about joinin here since I installed his Englander 25-PDV this Fall. Was burnin good. He had it 78 in there, with settings on 3 heat and 5 fan. Took a quick pic too.... They have a Chocolate Lab named Cocoa, as seen in photo.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 10, 2011)

Dinner date didn't last long.

Will this thread ever end?

Is she needs more than 2" send her my way.  :lol: 

Keep us posted on the thermo issue.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 10, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Dinner date didn't last long.
> 
> Will this thread ever end?
> 
> ...



Thats all it was. Was Dinner and Drinks. Our 10 yr old stayed with the Parents. We brought baby girl home. She is sound asleep now.

I got 6"... Just have to do it 3 times.......... ;-P

Didnt mess with the T-stat tonight. Started it up and just gonna let it idle through the night. Did it a couple nights now. Been keeping it on Heat level 2. Have the Quad set on the T-stat if needed. Supposed to get Cold tonight. High of 29* and low of 12*.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hope you had a good time with the Mrs.  Nice dog your Dad has, I also have a knuckle head Chocolate Lab!!


----------



## smoke show (Dec 10, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I got 6"... Just have to do it 3 times.......... ;-P



Ok, TMI.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 10, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEP,  TMI! :red:  Too much lovy dovy even! :sick:


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright..... Done.. Its official.  Stat is working.

Stopped after work and grabbed some "Old Dominion" pellets (15 bags in the Focus). Also picked up 2 bags of one of the worst pellets around here (Natures Junk) just to try this year, because it was a new batch.

When I was gettin the Old Dominions from TSC, I looked at there stove selection. Had several stoves. One of them was the Bay Window US Stove (pretty) and the other was the Window unit. Damn is that thing HUGE. It would take a large window to fit it in..... Didnt measure, but WOW. Also, I know believe in the plastic hopper (WTH). Plastic??? Didnt have the ABC control panel, so it had to be newer. 

Just want to Thank Everyone for there Patience and Help. It was a long road, but it has now been traveled. Stat is set to 71 w/ a 2* swing. Where its at in the hall, the rooms are a little warmer than that. But we like it Hot (74*-76* avg when its Cold) Its set to heat level 3 when the call for heat is made and then goes to level 1 with the Draft trim set to 4 and Feed trim set to 2.

Has anyone burned the Old Dominions yet this year? I searched them here and they didnt seem bad. $4.00 a bag and they "say" they have Higher BTU's and less fines and ash than anything else I have. Also say they are an "Ultra Premium" Pellet...

Anyways. Thanks everyone (for putting up with this long thread) I will post an update after about a months of use. I am going to try and burn some nasty pellets and see how long I can go without cleaning (reason I bought the 2 bags of Natures Junk). I am going to keep it on Stat mode and not Fuel Miser (This would shut it down after 45 min without a call for heat). I want it to run constantly to see what it can do and put it through its paces. 

Its over now Smoke.... just sayin! ;-P


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2011)

Mepellet.. Here is some info. The main line is 50 ft. It actually goes down in size on both ends. One end smaller than the other (just went into Bar/Pool room last night and seen it) Its 20 ft, 15 ft, and 15 ft. Used my kids colored pencils. The Orange circle with an X represents where the Fahrenheit is. Sorry for the sloppy handwriting. 

There are 6 registers. 2 are in-line and are set right into HVAC through the floor. The other 4 range from 5 ft - 6 ft away from Main line, what I think is 5" in diameter on the inside (8"-7" O.D. but insulated also)
The 2 inline registers are running 700 FPM air flow with the meter or 8 mph. The 4 ducts are about half that. With the 2 closest to the furnace duct being slightly higher than half. 

I didnt restrict the air flow so it all could flow through the meter. Just set it at floor level. I gave the meter back to my buddy. So if the #'s are not what you were looking for, then I can borrow it again. 

Its an 800 CFM blower and I am getting 130*-140* with Easy Heat pellets (my shoulder pellet) Still saving the good stuff. So I am very optimistic that this should do well in the Cold months. I am thinking about "flipping" the 10" duct off the furnace. It would give it more vertical before the 90's. Although in terms of resistance it may be the same (I dont know??).. Anyways.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 21, 2013)

Almost 2 seasons in and all I can say, is I love this thing. I never gave my 1 month review, but I never really cleaned it till the end of last season. So far this season, I have emptied the ash pan 3 times. And it is FULL when I empty it. 

I still only run it on level 3 on t-stat mode. Most nights, it idles on level 1, keeping the bedrooms about 71* (average). But I also have a rather large wood eater right next to it. So I am adding a few extra BTU with that  

I ended up replacing a few parts. The hopper gasket (internal), the door gasket, I added a 2nd layer on the ash pan gasket, the new high flow sail switch, new updated high flow exhaust manifold, and I also closed up about 20-25 holes, in the upper sides, front, and back of pot (total on all 4 sides). I must say that the burn is Awesome. Compared to the 1st day of install and no OAK, to today, with all updated parts, board, and mods, it runs like a champ!! 

Love this furnace, but love the fact I am replacing the Quad (gonna try again) this year. If the new stove works as I think it should, I may not use it much next year. Just to play with the new baby!! 

Anyways. I figured I would update this old thread, for future reference and those that may look at the Fahrenheit 50F. It's a pretty stout unit. Even though its only rated at 50,000 BTU, it can hold its own.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 21, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Almost 2 seasons in and all I can say, is I love this thing. I never gave my 1 month review, but I never really cleaned it till the end of last season. So far this season, I have emptied the ash pan 3 times. And it is FULL when I empty it.
> 
> I still only run it on level 3 on t-stat mode. Most nights, it idles on level 1, keeping the bedrooms about 71* (average). But I also have a rather large wood eater right next to it. So I am adding a few extra BTU with that
> 
> ...


 
Dang, I was hoping you'd hate it so I could come pick it up.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are some updated pics and short vid on the auto clean and regular burn







Here is the auto clean 


Here is a regular burn. Level 2 and the wood eater with a good secondary burn.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 21, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Dang, I was hoping you'd hate it so I could come pick it up.



Not yet. Maybe next year.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 21, 2013)

Good lord every time I see your setup (inside and out!) I am filled with envy! Someday my friend... Someday I will be a quarter of the hearth man you already are!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 22, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Good lord every time I see your setup (inside and out!) I am filled with envy! Someday my friend... Someday I will be a quarter of the hearth man you already are!



Thanks... All my ideas and inspiration came from somewhere within this site. Lots of smart and talented individuals


----------

